# 6 Gal JBJ Nano Cube Deal



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Ruh ro. The 6gal JBJ Nano Cube is on sale for $103.99 at Marine Depot.

I have a modified version of the 29gal and use it as a reef tank and love it. With a few changes, this all-in-one system could make an awesome planted tank. Great alternative to the Ebi. 

I had to post this here to help alleviate the urge I have to buy it.


----------



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a 12 gallon JBJ cube with CRS in it and I absolutely love it!
I also just recently purchased an 8 gallon BioCube and will have blue tigers in there.
The cubes much nicer than the Ebi in my opinion.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

They're nice for an all-in-one system, certainly. Typically a bit spendy.

I think the Fluval Ebi/Flora serves a great purpose and I have them. Also really enjoy these JBJ tanks, though, and rarely see them price near $100.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

I just saw this sale too, is it worth $100? 
Must... not... buy...more... tanks.....


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I think it's well worth $100 if you like that all in one thing and have a need for everything included.

It's REALLY great for nano reefers. And for some planted tank folks.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

Must resist or will end up sleeping in my car.


----------

